# Sony XA-300, Galaxy S5, CDX-C910, XDP-210EQ..........



## shutterguy (Feb 10, 2015)

Want to integrate some old school with new school. Background to this started with a friends BMW, he integrated a tablet into the stock system using a DAC and rooted/modded Android OS tablet, anything that the tablet can run will go through the audio system (gps, movies, music, etc). I saw this and was immediately hooked, I have a Sony CDX-C910 headunit, XDP-210EQ processor, Samsung Galaxy S5, and just recently purchased the XA-C300 (pictured below). What I'm wanting to do is run the S5 as an aux through the XA-300, which I'm thinking just plugs into the changer inputs on the 210EQ (unilink and analog audio). I see on the XA-300 it has a USB input, I'm wondering if I find software that will run the audio from the S5 through it's USB, that should plug into the XA-300 without an issue. Has anybody messed around with this setup?


----------



## mrnix (Mar 2, 2009)

shutterguy said:


> Want to integrate some old school with new school. Background to this started with a friends BMW, he integrated a tablet into the stock system using a DAC and rooted/modded Android OS tablet, anything that the tablet can run will go through the audio system (gps, movies, music, etc). I saw this and was immediately hooked, I have a Sony CDX-C910 headunit, XDP-210EQ processor, Samsung Galaxy S5, and just recently purchased the XA-C300 (pictured below). What I'm wanting to do is run the S5 as an aux through the XA-300, which I'm thinking just plugs into the changer inputs on the 210EQ (unilink and analog audio). I see on the XA-300 it has a USB input, I'm wondering if I find software that will run the audio from the S5 through it's USB, that should plug into the XA-300 without an issue. Has anybody messed around with this setup?


I know this is an old post, but you probably figured out that the XA-300 wouldn't work with your phone's USB input. It was made for a PC to plug in via a USB A-B cable. I tried what you suggested a long time ago, and was never able to make it work. For phone audio, you're limited to the headphone jack.


----------



## shutterguy (Feb 10, 2015)

mrnix said:


> I know this is an old post, but you probably figured out that the XA-300 wouldn't work with your phone's USB input. It was made for a PC to plug in via a USB A-B cable. I tried what you suggested a long time ago, and was never able to make it work. For phone audio, you're limited to the headphone jack.


I actually got it to work, I used a USB-to-Go cable and an app called USB Audio Player PRO which recognizes the XA-300. It worked with my Galaxy S5 then, my Galaxy table now, and my current Galaxy S6 Edge phone. Audio is very clean using that app.

http://www.extreamsd.com/index.php/products/usb-audio-player-pro


----------



## mrnix (Mar 2, 2009)

shutterguy said:


> I actually got it to work, I used a USB-to-Go cable and an app called USB Audio Player PRO which recognizes the XA-300. It worked with my Galaxy S5 then, my Galaxy table now, and my current Galaxy S6 Edge phone. Audio is very clean using that app.
> 
> USB Audio Player PRO


That's great. It had been several years since I looked into a solution, I don't think such a thing existed then. Unfortunate they never made a bluetooth adapter for the unilink/Mobile ES stuff. Yes, I know you can get a BT adapter to plug into a headphone jack, but an integrated one via Unilink would be much better.


----------



## shutterguy (Feb 10, 2015)

mrnix said:


> That's great. It had been several years since I looked into a solution, I don't think such a thing existed then. Unfortunate they never made a bluetooth adapter for the unilink/Mobile ES stuff. Yes, I know you can get a BT adapter to plug into a headphone jack, but an integrated one via Unilink would be much better.


The funny thing for me in my situation is the money spent on car audio to get the best sound you can in that environment, then buying adapters and cables to support mostly compressed audio!! I probably could just buy a newer head unit with USB flash drive support and call it a day, however I am an old diehard Sony ES fan and had to find something that worked with C910, lol.


----------



## mrnix (Mar 2, 2009)

shutterguy said:


> The funny thing for me in my situation is the money spent on car audio to get the best sound you can in that environment, then buying adapters and cables to support mostly compressed audio!! I probably could just buy a newer head unit with USB flash drive support and call it a day, however I am an old diehard Sony ES fan and had to find something that worked with C910, lol.


I'm a big fan of the Sony Mobile ES stuff as well. I have a ton of it that's collecting dust, though. I recently bought a newer car, and everything is integrated so it's more trouble than it's worth to try and replace it, sadly.


----------

